# Was wächst da unter dem Zaun durch?



## rumbalotte (27. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

grade beim Stromern durch den Garten entdeckt.....was ist das?


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2018)

Hei, googel mal __ Taubnessel...da ist sicher ein Bild mit Namen dabei...hab ich auch im Garten..finde ich sehr, sehr schön...
Vor allem die __ Schnecken gehen nicht dran und man muß es nicht gießen oder sonstwie päppeln..wächst einfach und was zuviel ist, einfach rausrupfen oder rausstechen...
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> was zuviel ist, einfach rausrupfen oder rausstechen


und aufessen  https://www.gartenjournal.net/goldnessel-essbar


----------



## rumbalotte (27. Apr. 2018)

Super, danke für die Infos.....Da wird sich Frauchen aber freuen, wenn der nächste Salat mit was Neuem aufgewertet werden kann


----------

